# Peace Festivals



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There is one in Berlin today 
https://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/germany/peace-festival

There was on in Leamington 17th - 18th June 
http://peacefestival.org.uk/

When can MHF have one ? :grin2:

*Peace Guys & Gals*


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bit of a U-turn for Germany innit?

Just saying &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> Bit of a U-turn for Germany innit?
> 
> Just saying ��







Graham :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t find either of those replies funny, in fact I think them offensive and I´m sorry I thought it might be a light hearted topic instead of all the bickering.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I don´t find either of those replies funny, in fact I think them offensive and I´m sorry I thought it might be a light hearted topic instead of all the bickering.


Sorry Jan but we thought we were being light hearted...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Humour bypass?
Unlike the German lady we bumped into in the Black Forest on a Holy Day that was announced by gunfire. She reckoned we better run as the Panzers were coming for us!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

You see the thing is guys those comments might have been funny in 1970s........................I know many young Germans through my niece and they 

absolutely would find those comments offensive..................well and slightly ridiculous.

But sorry Jan you've started it now and I fear we are at the start of a 100 pager.........................just as I thought we were all settling down to 

motorhoming and holidays threads.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But I am not a German or a lady.
I do know another side to a story though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> You see the thing is guys those comments might have been funny in 1970s........................I know many young Germans through my niece and they
> 
> absolutely would find those comments offensive..................well and slightly ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Too late to delete it now. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear, still a sore point it seems.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Too late to delete it now. :frown2:


Jan

I have asked VS to delete my post as you found it offensive.

It was not my intention and I apologise.

Graham :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Jan
> 
> I have asked VS to delete my post as you found it offensive.
> 
> ...


 I have asked for it to be completely deleted if its possible, the last thing I thought was it would be turned into something controversial.
I can be very naive sometimes, I think everyone wants peace and contentment like wot I do. 0


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> ...I think everyone wants peace and contentment like wot I do. 0


I'm not sure many would disagree with you on that...maybe on sense of humour differences, but not peace...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Graham good on you for your decision..........................I am not sure I would agree with your view that the difference is just in sense of humour,which is why I responded.



> Oh dear, still a sore point it seems.


Sadly there are those amongst us who have still not moved on and will no doubt think you a tree hugging, leftie for your appeasement


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Reminds me when I started working for a German company in the 80's.
Sent on a training course to Bavaria, the guy who ran the course told me that he was glad the Germans lost the war as they had done so well with the money injections from the allies so they could modernise their industries.

Whilst there we where taken to a beirkeller and after several steins where invited to sing, not knowing what to sing we piped up with Deutschland Deutschland uber_ alles, after the first verse and a silence(did not know the second verse) the Germans continued to sing the rest of the song.
They reciprocated with God Save The Queen.
_


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> Graham good on you for your decision..........................I am not sure I would agree with your view that the difference is just in sense of humour,which is why I responded.


I still love Fawlty Towers and think everyone of the episodes are hilarious and an absolute classic however I accede that my sense of humour should not offend others...

Graham :serious:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh please!... Give it a break..:frown2:


ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

rayrecrok said:


> Oh please!... Give it a break..:frown2:
> 
> ray.


What is your issue Ray?

Graham


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> But I am not a German or a lady.
> I do know another side to a story though.


Well maybe you need to tell the other side of the story Jan 
We all make lighthearted comments not meaning to hurt 
I know or think I know that many many German people suffered under Hitler 
Disagreed 
It's time it was put to rest

Permanently 
But you are a lady:wink2:
Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Well maybe you need to tell the other side of the story Jan
> We all make lighthearted comments not meaning to hurt
> I know or think I know that many many German people suffered under Hitler
> _Disagreed
> ...


I wish I understood what you meant Sandra.

This thread was not started to bring up the past.
I do hope it will not accelerate and will be deleted.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But it did Jan 

So maybe it's best to say no more 

I only meant it shouldn't have brought up the past 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Threads take on a life of their own once penned, a little humour even if some find distasteful, can lead to a better feeling of what happened as horrific as it must have been, such as, I don't like Germans coz they bombed our chip shop, got an Audi outside so we must have moved on.

But how come the countries which lost are so much better off then us.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only thing I've got against Germans is their sausages 

A week or two on holiday fine

8 weeks 

I'd eat them everyday and almost do

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You don't know how much we would welcome an English sausage Sandra, German wurst has too much fat, but joints mostly have no fat. Difficult to find pork with crackling.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry Jan

It's German sausage every time 

Just enjoyed some frankfurters with chillie

I'm on a diet soon 

Belly pork with fat is hard to find they are bred so lean

Crackling well we have that, cook it crisp and crackling but my teeth can't eat it 

The hound enjoys a bit as a treat though 

Sometimes my brother in law, a commercial butcher to the restaurants and pubs

Brings us a fatty belly pork 

Forget the pork just eat the fat 

Delicious 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I never liked fat as a youngster only as crackling, still only eat the meat, but meat needs fat when being cooked or its tasteless.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But pork fat or even a bit of beef fat in moderation (or not) Jan 

As kids we loved beef dripping spread on bread with salt 

My grandkids look at me in disbelief 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> But pork fat or even a bit of beef fat in moderation (or not) Jan
> 
> As kids we loved beef dripping spread on bread with salt
> 
> ...


Oh we have 2 pots in the fridge, it's called schmaltz with grieben and Apple, spread on bread add a bit of salt, jummy. 
Dripping had that lovely tasty jelly at the bottom of the pot.
What about nice crispy fried bread?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right stop it enough Jan

Back to healthy fat free eating

In preparation for pigging out on holiday >

Sandra


----------

